# TUG watch list



## Happytravels (Jan 15, 2016)

I received an email.. Hello from TUG,
This is an automatic email notifying you that one of the Timeshare Resorts you have configured in the TUG Resort Watch List has been updated! To view your watch list simply log in to:

http://tug2.com and click on the Resort Watch List link in the My TUG section.


WHERE IS THE RESORT WATCH LIST LINK??  I have been round and round..:rofl::hysterical:


----------



## DEScottzz (Jan 15, 2016)

First, you have to log in to TUG.

Then, at the top of the page, click "My TUG/Settings." A drop down list will appear. Choose "Watch List."

That's my best guess. Mine doesn't have anything in it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2016)

the answer above is correct, the watch list by default is empty for all members.  it is configured thru the MY WATCH list link in the member only section of TUG.

you can add as many resorts as you wish to your watch list and be automatically notified via email when new items get added for that resort (ads/reviews/etc).

the exact directions for getting to the watch list are

1. http://tug2.com

2. top right hand corner link titled MY TUG

3. drop down to MY WATCH LIST

4.  from here you will see all the resorts (if any) configured for your watch list.


----------



## spackler (May 25, 2016)

When I get these alerts, it doesn't tell me which resort has a new listing.  I just have to go through manually & try to figure it out.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2016)

can you forward me the email you get?  it should list the resort in either the subject, or the contents of the email.

tug@tug2.net


----------



## NHTraveler (May 26, 2016)

spackler said:


> When I get these alerts, it doesn't tell me which resort has a new listing.  I just have to go through manually & try to figure it out.



I have the same issue.  I have many resorts on my list, but never really know which one the email is talking about.  My last email was:

Subject:  A new listing on your TUG watch list has been added

tug@tug2.net  Apr 7 at 2:18 PM

To	donotreply@tug2.net

Message body

TUG Watch List

Hello from TUG,

This is an automatic email notifying you that one of the Timeshare Resorts you have configured in the TUG Resort Watch List has been updated! To view your watch list simply log in to:

http://tug2.com and click on the Resort Watch List link in the My TUG section.

Timeshare Users Group

The first and largest community of Timeshare Owners dedicated to providing the Truth about Timeshares for more than 20 years!
http://www.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2016)

when you go into the watch list after logging in, there should be an icon or "flag" on the resort within the watch list that has the new item added...is that not showing up?

if not what web browser are you using so we can try to duplicate.

thanks!


----------



## SunLover2 (May 26, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> can you forward me the email you get?  it should list the resort in either the subject, or the contents of the email.
> 
> tug@tug2.net



It never says the resort when I get the alerts. I have to go in and check - guess really - based upon which one appears to have "new" circles.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2016)

we may have changed the way the emails are sent to send them as one bulk batch, vs individual emails (for spam/blacklist purposes)...but there should always be a notification or icon that indicates which resort has the updated info.  if that is not displaying, we need to fix that.


----------



## NHTraveler (May 26, 2016)

Thanks, Brian.  My experience it the same as Sun...


----------



## spackler (Jun 22, 2016)

This issue still isn't fixed.


----------



## urban5 (Jun 22, 2016)

*I agree, not fixed*

But the icon is lit on resorts that have new additions, but if you have more than one you have to open to see the new posting.  Icons indicate additions for the past fifteen days.

Here is email notifying me of watch list addition.

_A new listing on your TUG watch list has been added

tug@tug2.net

11:39 PM (16 hours ago)

to donotreply

TUG Watch List

Hello from TUG,
This is an automatic email notifying you that one of the Timeshare Resorts you have configured in the TUG Resort Watch List has been updated! To view your watch list simply log in to:

http://tug2.com and click on the Resort Watch List link in the My TUG section.

Timeshare Users Group
The first and largest community of Timeshare Owners dedicated to providing the Truth about Timeshares for more than 20 years!
http://www.tug2.net_


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2016)

ok, perhaps we just need to change the emails to link directly to the watch list?

http://tug2.com/MyTUGWatchList.aspx

(although if you arent logged in, its just going to take you to the member login page)


on a side note, a new project/facelift to the tug2.com member only section might clear this up a bit more and make it easier on folks...but that might be a few weeks or months off.  in the meantime, would changing the notification email be a usable alternative?


----------



## urban5 (Jun 23, 2016)

If the notification email listed the resort that would work okay for me now and in the future.


----------



## spackler (Jun 23, 2016)

urban5 said:


> If the notification email listed the resort that would work okay for me now and in the future.



Same here.  I'm not sure why this is even a problem, it seems like such an easy thing to fix.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2016)

the emails are sent as a bulk item to hundreds or even thousands of email addresses.

it would be a pretty big change to individualize them to each person.  and while im sure it is possible (we do it with the marketplace emails)...its not just a matter of editing text in the emails =)


----------



## spackler (May 30, 2017)

SunLover2 said:


> It never says the resort when I get the alerts. I have to go in and check - guess really - based upon which one appears to have "new" circles.



Well, it's been a year since this was last addressed.  It'd still be nice to know what resort has an update when we get an email alert.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2017)

we have since modified the TUG member dashboard so one can easily see the resorts on their watch lists and what has been updated.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2017)

Do we still have the feature that links from your individual TUG-BBS entries to all your TUG resort reviews ?

I was just getting used to that when TUG-BBS switched over to its current version. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2017)

yes, its still available in the dashboard and you could post a link to it in your signature if you liked.  however we have not yet figured out how to "auto place" the link below your login name like we did in the previous forum software.


----------

